# Malton supercars



## Scrim-1-

Anybody going to the malton supercars breakfast meet on sunday? ill be there as usual, anyone who hasnt been needs to. Some serious cars there :thumb:


----------



## Natalie

I've not decided yet, I really want to but I finish a night shift at 7.


----------



## steve from wath

ill be there as usual

unless the weather doesnt play ball

awesome cars,where you can get really close to em

lets hope the people who scratched a clio v6 arnt there this year
no need for people sorry scum like this 

only need a veyron to turn up still hoping


----------



## petemattw

Where is it? What are the details??


----------



## nickvw

It's at specialist cars in malton North Yorkshire http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/

8.30-12pm

Will be absolutely jam packed with all sorts of nice motors, ill be there been for the last couple of years it's brilliant


----------



## lofty

Its a good day put, I went last year in my R8, I was hoping to take the GranTurismo this year but its getting a couple of niggles sorted out, the dealer has kindly lent me their demo Grantursimo so I'll be taking that instead, saves putting miles on mine, its silver so not as nice as mine but I'm sure I can cope.:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

ill make sure i look out for you

love massers with a passion


----------



## craig b

I cant wait this is how all car shows should be.I will be in my Fiesta Zetec s. Not taxing the RS until May as theres to much salt about.


----------



## Natalie

Shame about the red Mustang, hope the event doesn't get cancelled now


----------



## heavyd

What happened?


----------



## Natalie

As we were leaving everyone started running to the main road, we had to go in the opposite direction so didn't see but it seems a Mustang crashed into a tree.
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=23&t=1268243&mid=0&nmt=Mustang+crash+today%2C+Malton+Breakfast+meet


----------



## heavyd

Ouch! There was a large police presence there last year when I went. Crashed avoiding a police car! Nice excuse. Shame about the car....


----------



## nick3814

Been a few times, always been good but I'm afraid it's become a victim of its own success, don't think I'll bother with it again.


----------



## heavyd




----------



## lofty

I was at the other side of the junction so didn't see it happen, just seen the cloud of dust after the bang.He doesn't look to be going that fast tbh, no idea why he lost control, maybe he didn't see the big 4x4 police car covered in fluorescent stripes.


----------



## nick3814

Interesting thread on pistonheads blaming the police 4x4 for being parked badly! Unbelievable.......


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

nick3814 said:


> Interesting thread on pistonheads blaming the police 4x4 for being parked badly! Unbelievable.......


I'd say it was partially to blame. It would have forced the 'stang on to the cross hatching & detritus in the middle of the road & once on those marbles, it's game over

Ok, he was giving it some beans but wasn't going that fast.........


----------



## nick3814

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I'd say it was partially to blame. It would have forced the 'stang on to the cross hatching & detritus in the middle of the road & once on those marbles, it's game over
> 
> Ok, he was giving it some beans but wasn't going that fast.........


There's never been an accident where a parked vehicle is to blame!

Plenty where bad driving, poor judgement, lack of skill/experience were......!!!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Yep, as I predicted.


----------



## Auto Finesse

This video shows the accident a bit better, looks like he swerved the Police jeep


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

James B said:


> This video shows the accident a bit better, looks like he swerved the Police jeep


It does. That 4x4 was really badly parked BTW, I work in law enforcement, my boss is a Supt, I do not have a general downer on plod.


----------



## danwel

Was a good turn out. Sorry to say it was down to bad driving to crash there, should've spent money on the "Driver mod"!!!!!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Squadrone Rosso said:


> It does. That 4x4 was really badly parked BTW, I work in law enforcement, my boss is a Supt, I do not have a general downer on plod.


My post is not pointing the blame at anything or anyone, simply posting up a video that actually captures what happened a bit better, the other ones show the before and after but not the actual moment it lost control.


----------



## Natalie

Not really sure what happened, but everyone else seemed to manage to get past without incident?


----------



## lofty

I would imagine the police car was parked there to try and stop the hooning getting out of control, sadly you can't predict every scenario.Bit of driver error and a dose of bad luck I think.


----------



## willwander

Ooops, how embarrassing. Looks like a **** up to me, don't see how you can blame the coppers.
Negotiating a parked car was asking too much of the handling on that mustang, god help him should he ever have to go round a corner.


----------



## craig b

Well done all at Specialist Cars Malton for raising £2500 for Yorkshire Air Ambulance.


----------



## TJenkos

Look at all the scumbags with their camera phones around the accident!


----------



## craig b

Anyone going on Sunday 13th.


----------



## Natalie

Would've liked to but we fly at 10 on Sunday morning from Manchester.


----------



## danwel

Forgot this was tomorrow, will have to miss this one unfortunately


----------



## Natalie

danwel said:


> Forgot this was tomorrow, will have to miss this one unfortunately


It's the 13th isn't it?

https://www.facebook.com/events/566919490033098/ Yup :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Oh right,probably even less chance of next Sunday then as I'm off out on the Saturday night so might be a tad hung over


----------



## Natalie

danwel said:


> Oh right,probably even less chance of next Sunday then as I'm off out on the Saturday night so might be a tad hung over


Pah I did it after a 12 hour night shift in April


----------



## danwel

Natalie said:


> Pah I did it after a 12 hour night shift in April


Is the drink drive limit I was more bothered about lol


----------



## Natalie

danwel said:


> Is the drink drive limit I was more bothered about lol


Ha true just get someone to drive you there the breakfast buns will help the hangover.


----------



## craig b

Anyone going on Sunday.I am.


----------



## Natalie

Finish work at 7 on Sunday morning so going to have to give it a miss


----------



## Phil-1

I was planning on going but have a family meal that I have to attend that day. My brother will be there with his Porsche GT4 track car


----------



## danwel

Got to do the whole family thing as I've only got weekends at home at the moment


----------



## craig b

Anyone going next Sunday.


----------



## chongo

craig b said:


> Anyone going on Sunday.I am.


Me to c63 white:car:


----------



## Natalie

I'll be there if I'm feeling well enough.

A bit more info for those interested https://www.facebook.com/events/734168139962438/

Yorkshire Big Breakfast - Sunday 12th October 2014
It is that time of year again, the last big run out of the year; the Yorkshire Big Breakfast at Specialist Cars of Malton.

Sunday 12th October 2014, will see thousands of drivers meet at Malton from 8.30am for a bacon sandwich and a chance to look at some of the finest metal in the North of England.

Now in its 7th year the Yorkshire Big Breakfast has grown to become one of the North's premier multi-marque car events with every kind of sports and classic car in attendance. We've had over 4000 people attend the last events and this promises to be even bigger.

As always everyone is welcome, no matter what you drive (or ride, motorbikes are of course welcome), please pass this invite on to your car clubs, owners clubs, friends and colleagues, it is the mix of makes and models that makes this event so exciting.

As you can imagine due to the scale of the Big Breakfast we have a hefty police presence to ensure the event remains a fun, safe and enjoyable family day out. We hope everyone will help us to keep the continued running of the Yorkshire Big Breakfast viable by driving sensibly and enjoying themselves responsibly.

We're working closely with North Yorkshire Police and implementing a professionally managed traffic management plan so please follow the directions of our marshals. Once again the one way system will be in place, entering at the Malton side of the business park and leaving at the A64 side.

See you then!

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/...t-autumn-2014-sunday-12th-october-2014-malton


----------



## chongo

Natalie said:


> I'll be there if I'm feeling well enough.
> 
> A bit more info for those interested https://www.facebook.com/events/734168139962438/
> 
> Yorkshire Big Breakfast - Sunday 12th October 2014
> It is that time of year again, the last big run out of the year; the Yorkshire Big Breakfast at Specialist Cars of Malton.
> 
> Sunday 12th October 2014, will see thousands of drivers meet at Malton from 8.30am for a bacon sandwich and a chance to look at some of the finest metal in the North of England.
> 
> Now in its 7th year the Yorkshire Big Breakfast has grown to become one of the North's premier multi-marque car events with every kind of sports and classic car in attendance. We've had over 4000 people attend the last events and this promises to be even bigger.
> 
> As always everyone is welcome, no matter what you drive (or ride, motorbikes are of course welcome), please pass this invite on to your car clubs, owners clubs, friends and colleagues, it is the mix of makes and models that makes this event so exciting.
> 
> As you can imagine due to the scale of the Big Breakfast we have a hefty police presence to ensure the event remains a fun, safe and enjoyable family day out. We hope everyone will help us to keep the continued running of the Yorkshire Big Breakfast viable by driving sensibly and enjoying themselves responsibly.
> 
> We're working closely with North Yorkshire Police and implementing a professionally managed traffic management plan so please follow the directions of our marshals. Once again the one way system will be in place, entering at the Malton side of the business park and leaving at the A64 side.
> 
> See you then!
> 
> http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/...t-autumn-2014-sunday-12th-october-2014-malton


Can't wait any stalls, products going to be there:wave:


----------



## Natalie

There aren't usually, apart from the one selling breakfast rolls


----------



## chongo

Natalie said:


> There aren't usually, apart from the one selling breakfast rolls


Coming from M6 north, what's best time to get there? And best parking:car: chongo


----------



## Natalie

chongo said:


> Coming from M6 north, what's best time to get there? And best parking:car: chongo


Sorry I've got no idea, I'm nothing to do with the event I just go to it when I can.
Parking is just wherever you can get a spot.


----------



## craig b

Try to get there before nine for a good parking spot.


----------

